# 2013 Altima - corrosion on battery terminals



## ironforger (Oct 2, 2007)

2013 Altima, 38,000 miles. Lots of corrosion on battery terminals. I'm going clean and apply anti-corrosion gel etc.

Question: How critical is it to keep live 12 volts to the car? Will I blank out the computer or mess anything up by disconnecting the battery to clean terminals?

Thanks


----------

